# Any info



## Gonzales (21/4/15)

https://m.facebook.com/expressvaping
Does anyone have more info on these guys please


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Never heard of them before @Gonzales 
Must be a new juice line
Like the African theme

I can just imagine an amarula cream vape 
Lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kimbo (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Like the African theme


Groen mielie en botter (I think that will do quite well)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

kimbo said:


> Groen mielie en botter (I think that will do quite well)



moenie die sout vergeet nie, soos in "gebakte patats, botter en sout"


----------



## kimbo (21/4/15)

johan said:


> moenie die sout vergeet nie, soos in "gebakte patats, botter en sout"


En daar is mense wat nie weet hoe lekker dit is nie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (21/4/15)

braai mielies, botter en aromat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (21/4/15)

Nounet met Edie gepraat, baie gawe dame. Hulle begin n nuwe reeks en ek sal julle laatweet hoe dis is


----------



## Waltervh (21/4/15)

Dit lyk baie lekker


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Wonder if they make or just re-brand?


----------



## Waltervh (21/4/15)

She said they import all their flavours and nic. They mix all their juices. She is sending me 5 so I will do a small review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (31/5/15)

Any updates on this?


----------

